# DC Universe Online



## C Of K (Oct 23, 2010)

All I can say is, the cutscene looks really cool.
I'm starting to hate how games are being 
advertised these days. I wish they would at least 
give me some hint of what this game will be like when
I am actually controlling the action. Another draw back
is that this will be an MMO. But anyway, I'm sure someone 
out there will enjoy it.


----------



## Cayal (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm kinda curious but I'm not an MMO kinda guy


----------



## devilsgrin (Nov 9, 2010)

there are some in-game play style clips out there for this game... as opposed to the incredible cut-scene that you've posted... i loved it... seeing all the big names of DC get utterly slaughtered til only Lex Luthor was still standing... too cool. (tho i'm no LL fan, i do rather despise Supes, Flash and WW, Batman notsomuch)


----------



## Rodders (Nov 9, 2010)

The trouble for me is how many MMO's do these companies think that we're prepared to subscribe to at any one time. We've recently seen Star Trek: Online too.

I like the look of these, but i'm only really prepared to do one at any one time. I'll wait for the new Star Wars: The Old Republic MMO to come out.


----------



## C Of K (Nov 9, 2010)

devilsgrin said:


> (tho i'm no LL fan, i do rather despise Supes, Flash and WW, Batman notsomuch)



Is that because Lex was portrayed by Michael Rosenbaum for so long? Personally I didn't like his take on the character. But Lex did shine as a great villain in the first couple seasons of the _Justice League_ animated series. 

Batman can be a rather cool character, can't he?


----------



## Cayal (Nov 9, 2010)

I thought Rosembaum was an excellent Lex Luthor.


----------



## devilsgrin (Nov 24, 2010)

i liked Rosenbaum as LL. My issue with Lex Luthor (the most often portrayed comic version as opposed to MR's friend-betrayed/betraying version) is the delusional justification he operates under... that his actions are for the good of the world, because Superman is the ultimate bad-guy... 
Batz can be very cool. Supes in NEVER cool. WW... has her moments (tho my favourite WW moment is in the Amalgam Marvel/DC crossover, where Storm completely fries the beyotch, and then in the "resolution" amalgam issue of Wonder Woman, Ororo has replaced Diana as Wonder Woman).


DC Universe is a different kind of MMO, so it might work quite well. Its available for the PS3 as well as PC, so its definitely not going to be the same type of MMO we're used to. Supposedly more action oriented. I suspect a lot of PUGs, and strict archetypes will become almost mandatory (even if their appearances vary hugely of course).


----------

